# Prince Hall customs



## tomasball (Dec 11, 2013)

How long does the MWPHGLoT elect its Grand Master to serve?  I was kind of interested to notice that MW Curtis appears to have held that office for around nine years.  In the GLoT you only get one year.


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 11, 2013)

tomasball said:


> How long does the MWPHGLoT elect its Grand Master to serve?  I was kind of interested to notice that MW Curtis appears to have held that office for around nine years.  In the GLoT you only get one year.



There are no term limits for elected officers in the MWPHGLoTX


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 11, 2013)

As a point of comparison, MWPHGLNM elects their GM for 3-year terms.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 12, 2013)

As with anything Masonic, it varies by Jurisdiction.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 12, 2013)

trysquare said:


> As a point of comparison, MWPHGLNM elects their GM for 3-year terms.


Can he run for re-election after that?  
This would make an interesting survey, to find the customs across the various jurisdictions.  As far as I can find in the constitution of the GLoT, a Grand Master could run over and over again, but it's just accepted practice for him to let the progressive line...progress.


----------



## LBCutta (Dec 12, 2013)

Interesting, so in some jurisdictions they have open ended terms so to
Speak. I was a member of a couple of lodges in MWPHGLofTX and wondered the same thing

WM Clark


----------



## tomasball (Dec 12, 2013)

In the so-called Mainstream US Grand Lodges, the majority only let him serve one year.  The rest cut him off at two.  I'm sure the practices outside the US vary widely.


----------



## Brennan (Dec 12, 2013)

I know the grand master of Austria has been in office for about a decade. We have a brother from Austria just join our lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 12, 2013)

tomasball said:


> ... the majority only let him serve one year.  The rest cut him off at two.  I'm sure the practices outside the US vary widely.



Two of my jurisdictions have one-year terms, the other has two one-year terms.  I've read the law book for 2 of my 3 jurisdictions so far and there is no mention of term limits.  It is local tradition not law.

In Illinois with a 2 year tradition it occasionally happens that a MWGM is so unpopular during his first year he gets voted out instead of serving the traditional 2 years.  This has happened within living memory.

On the one hand I figure the traditional terms are because brothers line up to be in the grand line.  On the other hand it appears to cost far more than is reimbursed so a MWGM has to be of independent means.  Local lodge may be able to afford admitting brothers without regard to worldly wealth, but grand lodge can not afford that.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 15, 2013)

*Term**Name**Lodge**City*1875 – 1876Norris Wright CuneyAmity #4Galveston1876 – 1878Richard AllenMagnolia #3Houston1878 – 1879Leroy L. JamesMagnolia #3Houston1879 – 1881Norris Wright CuneyAmity #4Galveston1881 – 1885Abram GrantSan Antonio #1San Antonio1885 – 1890Charles C. DeanMagnolia #3Houston1890 – 1890Rodolphus H. BradleyPaul Drayton #9Dallas1890 – 1892Josiah Haynes ArmstrongAmity #4Galveston1892 – 1894John W. MadisonMt. Bonnell #2Austin1894 – 1896Wiley Lawson KimbroughPaul Drayton #9Dallas1896 – 1916John Wesley McKinneyPolar Star #33Sherman1916 – 1925Henderson D. WinnSaint John #12Chapel Hill1925 – 1930John Adrian KirkMount Moriah #6Waco1930 – 1946William ColemanSunset #76El Paso1946 – 1955Lucian L. LockhartMagnolia #3Houston1955 – 1965John T. MaxeyAmity #4Galveston1965 - 1981Isadore H. ClaybornPaul Drayton #9Dallas1981 – 1987Reuben G. WhiteLa Marque #373La Marque1987 – 1991Thomas H. RouttEver Ready #506Rosenberg1991 – 1994Edwin B. CashGood Street #182Dallas1994 – 2003Robert E. Connor, Jr.Prince Hall #18Columbus2003 - Wilbert M. CurtisSt. James #71Temple


----------

